# RS4 mods for a GLI



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

Is it fessible to drop same year RS4 side mirrors on a 2003 GLI?? Any help would be more than i know now.......


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

no clue. take them apart and see how they line up. might have to drill new holes for the studs to hold it on the door and maybe trim the plastic a pilar piece to fit the jetta door, but anything is possible.


----------



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

you check these out,,,,,,,,,,,,,, look just as goos, but so much easier :banghead:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3959674


----------

